#  > > >  >  > Форум >  > > >  >  > Контакты >  > > >  >  > Буддизм в странах >  > > >  >  > Украина >  > > >  >  >  Ретрит с сестрой Висакхой под Киевом

## vroom

_От Тараса Жуковского:_

*Когда?* С 17 по 26е августа 2012 года

*Где?* Село Гребени, за Украинкой, в живописном месте на природе возле реки

*Что будет во время ретрита?* Беседы-наставления, практика сидячей медитации и медитация при ходьбе, комплекс йогических упражнений

*Кто проводит ретрит?* Ученица Аджана Сумедхо и Палдена Шераба Ринпоче – монахиня традиции тхеравада с пятнадцатилетним стажем – сестра Висакха

*Какая стоимость ретрита?* 500 грн за 9 дней, включая питание.

Уплатить полную стоимость необходимо на протяжении двух недель с момента подтверждения регистрации, чтоб мы успели всё подготовить. Возможно, будет заказан автобус для въезда и выезда участников ретрита.

Сколько максимум человек может быть на ретрите? Планируется, что на ретрите будет 28 участников. Регистрация открыта на даный момент для 20 участников. Преимущество будет отдаваться тем, кто зарегистрировался ранее. Регистрируйтесь, пожалуйста, здесь - https://docs.google.com/spreadsheet/...N2p6UVE6MQ&ifq.

Проживать можно в домиках, которые находятся на территории места проведения ретрита. С собой необходимо иметь спальники, поскольку кроватей в домиках нету.

В целом, условия проживания полуспартанские, питание будет организовано на месте.

С собой следует взять все необходимые для проживания на протяжении 10ти дней на природе месте, включая посуду, медикаменты, репелленты от комаров, подушку, скамейку или другой предмет, на котором Вам будет удобно сидеть на протяжении достаточно длинного промежутка времени. С собой можно брать флисовые пледы, так как утром бывает очень прохладно сидеть. Одежда по возможности должна быть просторная.

На ретрите разрешается разговаривать, но осознанно. Можно в случае необходимости воспользоваться мобильным телефоном.

Нужно стараться вести себя нравственно. Запрещается употреблять спиртные напитки, слушать музыку или вести себя как-то неподобающе.

На первом занятии сестра Висакха всё объяснит более подробно, можно будет задать уточняющие вопросы.

На протяжении недели с момента заполнения Вами регистрационной формы Вам должно быть выслано подтверждение от организаторов о регистрации.

По всем вопросам, в том числе уплаты стоимости участия, обращайтесь, пожалуйста, по телефонам:
+38(068)8022721 – Тарас;
+38(050)3306087 – Женя.

Ретрит должен получиться очень продуктивным, поскольку как ретритное место, так и мастер создадут для вас идеальные условия для работы с умом.

Для участия в ретрите не обязательно быть буддистом или быть приверженцем любой другой религиозной традиции – Вы просто должны проявлять искренний интерес к тому, как устроен и работает Ваш ум.

Мы, в свою очередь, постараемся устроить максимально подходящие для практики условия.

Любим Вас и ждём на ретрите!  :Smilie:

----------


## Топпер

> *Кто проводит ретрит?* Ученица Аджана Сумедхо и Палдена Шераба Ринпоче – монахиня традиции тхеравада с пятнадцатилетним стажем – сестра Висакха


Простите за занудство, но она не монахиня. Она силашин. Мирянка, на особом статусе.

----------

Eugeny (30.06.2012), Raudex (30.06.2012), Велеслав (03.07.2012), Пема Ванчук (30.06.2012), Содпа Тхарчен (01.07.2012), Цхултрим Тращи (30.06.2012)

----------


## Pedma Kalzang

> Ученица Аджана Сумедхо и Палдена Шераба Ринпоче


Эм, я конечно очень извиняюсь, но кто-нибудь может мне объяснить, как такое возможно?

----------

Аньезка (30.06.2012), Джнянаваджра (30.06.2012), Дондог (24.07.2012), Топпер- (30.06.2012), Цхултрим Тращи (30.06.2012)

----------


## Аньезка

> Эм, я конечно очень извиняюсь, но кто-нибудь может мне объяснить, как такое возможно?


А что, Титамеда рядом с нами на Пхове у Аянга Ринпоче сидела.

----------

Вова Л. (30.06.2012), Дондог (24.07.2012), Топпер- (30.06.2012), Цхултрим Тращи (30.06.2012)

----------


## Pedma Kalzang

> А что, Титамеда рядом с нами на Пхове у Аянга Ринпоче сидела.


Класс. Нет, я слышал, конечно про людей, которые "с утра православие практикуют, а вечером дзогчен", но они как-то этим волшебством по-тихому занимаются, самостоятельно. В данном же случае несколько беспокоит факт, что человек собирается учить чему-то других.

----------

Дондог (24.07.2012), Топпер- (30.06.2012), Цхултрим Тращи (30.06.2012)

----------


## Raudex

> Эм, я конечно очень извиняюсь, но кто-нибудь может мне объяснить, как такое возможно?


вероятно как то фильтровать услышанное от учителя, дифференцировать... теоретически наверное можно, но практически - запарно чёто.

----------

Велеслав (03.07.2012), Топпер- (30.06.2012), Цхултрим Тращи (30.06.2012)

----------


## Alex

> Ученица Аджана Сумедхо и Палдена Шераба Ринпоче.


Это последовательно, а не параллельно, причем в обратном порядке.

----------

Pedma Kalzang (30.06.2012), Pyro (30.06.2012), Аминадав (01.07.2012), Джнянаваджра (30.06.2012), Дондог (24.07.2012), Топпер- (30.06.2012), Цхултрим Тращи (30.06.2012)

----------


## Аньезка

Это те самые внесектарные тхеравадины, о которых мы здесь так долго мечтали  :Smilie:

----------

Дондог (24.07.2012), О-сэл Лхундруб (30.06.2012)

----------


## Pedma Kalzang

> Это те самые внесектарные тхеравадины, о которых мы здесь так долго мечтали


Тхераваджра какая-то получается  :Frown:

----------

Дондог (24.07.2012), Топпер- (30.06.2012)

----------


## Нико

Русская?

----------


## Pedma Kalzang

> Русская?


"_Ведущая семинар сестра Висакха родилась в Харькове. В 90-х, живя в Петербурге, она встретилась с буддизмом._"



> Это последовательно, а не параллельно, причем в обратном порядке.


Даже если человек переходит из ньингмапинской школы в Тхераваду, то все равно что-то такое непонятное получается. То есть, если Палден Шераб действительно твой учитель, то ты: а) как минимум, следуешь его наставлениям, б) по идее имеешь какие-то обязательства (самаи). Да, возможно, что человек просто действительно когда-то в начале 90-ых учился у тибетского мастера, но потом сделал личный выбор в пользу Тхеравады. Окей. Но тогда вопрос, зачем делать акцент на ваджраянском прошлом? Палден Шераб для тхеравадинов вряд ли является авторитетным наставником, а ваджраянцы не пойдут на это мероприятие по своим причинам. Это как еще дописать, что до Ваджраяны, поскольку "все мы люди русские", было крещение.

----------

Pema Sonam (06.07.2012), Джнянаваджра (30.06.2012), Дондог (24.07.2012), Нико (30.06.2012), О-сэл Лхундруб (30.06.2012), Топпер- (30.06.2012), Цхултрим Тращи (30.06.2012)

----------


## Дмитрий Аверьянов

Есть замечательный Джек Корнфилд, представитель очень внесектарного подхода, так что ждать особенно не надо, все уже есть и без того. Если тут такая же история, ничего хорошо из этого не выйдет. А давать наставления по випассане, которая выпилена из тайской, бирманской и тибетской традиций - это просто абсурдно. 




> Но тогда вопрос, зачем делать акцент на ваджраянском прошлом?


Это просто выгодная коммерческая акцентуация. Внесектарные, либеральные подходы очень популярны в определенной среде, чья покупательская способность и по сей день является весьма неплохой.

----------

Велеслав (03.07.2012), Джнянаваджра (30.06.2012), Дондог (24.07.2012), Топпер- (30.06.2012)

----------


## Тао

> випассане, которая выпилена из тайской, бирманской и тибетской традиций.


Никогда о таком не слышал. Можете дать ссылки на источники этой инфы?

----------

Дондог (24.07.2012)

----------


## Дмитрий Аверьянов

> Никогда о таком не слышал. Можете дать ссылки на источники этой инфы?


http://ariom.ru/calendar/event7867.html - читаем тему встречи
http://dhamma.ru/forum/index.php?topic=1169.0 - интересная випассана с элементами йоги, например

Можете называть меня бахнутой "консервой" , но мне не нравится, когда происходит совмещение нескольких матриц разных практик. Об это замечательно сказала мой любимый Бхикку Бодхи:

 "... Любая система духовной практики всегда находится в рамках матрицы концепций, определяющей проблемы, которые требуется решить, и цель, к которой планируется идти. Поэтому смешивание техник в противоречивых рамках концепций чревато опасностями. Хотя такие смешивания могут казаться экспериментированием или эклектицизмом, в долгосрочной перспективе, скорее всего, это создаст определённый "умственный диссонанс", который может сказаться на состоянии глубинных уровней психики вплоть до полного беспорядка в голове..."

Естественно пока я не знаю точно, чем именно занимаются на ретритах сестры Висакхи и утверждать категорично, я ничего не берусь. Тонкостями интеграции випассаны разных школ я никогда не занимался, может кто то более компетентный мне объяснит, чем вызывана потребность заниматься подобной компиляцией и на сколько это принято в монастырях Аджана Чаа. 

В особенности мне интересно включение в программу ретритов элементов йоги и частота интенсивности использования концепций Ваджраяны.

----------

Велеслав (03.07.2012), Топпер- (30.06.2012), Цхултрим Тращи (30.06.2012)

----------


## Тао

Ну просто странно, что Вы по такому малому количеству источников сделали выводы о том, что випассаны вообще нет в целых трех странах. Не думаю, что это так.

----------

Дондог (24.07.2012)

----------


## Дмитрий Аверьянов

> Ну просто странно, что Вы по такому малому количеству источников сделали выводы о том, что випассаны вообще нет в целых трех странах. Не думаю, что это так.


Я не делал вывода что её нет, она как раз есть. в очень разных вариациях.
"Выпилена" - значит изьята (просто не совсем то слово подобрал), то есть искуственно выделена, с игнором концептуальный дискурса, как это обычно бывает на подобных "внесектарных" мероприятиях.

Випассана в разных своих вариациях присутствует во всех трех странах.
Другой момент, что сейчас огромное колличество авторских подходов.

А в Ваджраяне випассана, кажется называется лха-тонг, хотя могу ошибаться.

----------

Велеслав (03.07.2012), Тао (30.06.2012), Топпер- (30.06.2012)

----------


## Averin

> ваджраянцы не пойдут на это мероприятие по своим причинам


Может будет удивительно для форума, но на деле вполне-таки ходят.




> Это просто выгодная коммерческая акцентуация.


Приписываете мотивацию заочно. Может быть это из убеждений, а не из выгоды?




> может кто то более компетентный мне объяснит, чем вызывана потребность заниматься подобной компиляцией и на сколько это принято в монастырях Аджана Чаа.


А монастыри Аджана Чаа здесь не причем, сестра Висакха была пострижена в бирманском монастыре.

----------

Падма Осел (19.10.2012)

----------


## Дмитрий Аверьянов

> Приписываете мотивацию заочно. Может быть это из убеждений, а не из выгоды?


Я делаю предположение, а не предписываю. Если в релизе содержится информация, которая отличается селективностью с явно выраженной оптимизацией под аудиторию, у меня сразу возникают не очень благие мысли, простите просто сам такие постоянно составляю. Если вы не коммерческое предприятие, пишите все четко, ясно и понятно, без практики исключения важной информации и подмены понятий.

Вот например: 




> А монастыри Аджана Чаа здесь не причем, сестра Висакха была пострижена в бирманском монастыре.


почему не отражено в тексте? 

И дык, насколько одобряют подобное поведение в бирманском монастыре, в котором сестра принимала постриг? Это обыденная практика, когда человек принимает постриг в бирманском монастыре, становится ученицей тайского монаха и впускает в свою практику йогические упражнения вкупе с элементами "тибетского" буддизма? 

Лично у меня сразу сложилась картина, что она принимала обеты именно в монастыре Аджана Чаа, так как является ученицей Аджана Сумедхо. Может я просто  отчаянный дуралей, но даже таких убогих, все же стоит брать в расчет. Надо как то более информативней быть, что бы у человека сомнений не возникало. Не знаю как на Украине, а у нас частенько приезжают различные духовные учителя, с очень экзотической подноготной, на которых люди идут, так как на на безрыбье и жопа – соловей. Что там в итоге получается, даже рассказывать не хочется.

Если ты начинаешь вести подобную деятельность, то ты автоматически становишься публичной личностью, которая имеет определенную ответственность, так как приобретает определенное влияние. И мне если честно не совсем понятно, зачем включать в очень сжатую биографию -сведения о своем прошлом. Если ты позиционируешь себя как монахиня (а на деле оказывается, что не монахиня) традиции тхеравада, да ещё и с 15 стажем, какой смысл делать акцент на своем былом опыте? Убеждения это замечательно, но монах - это интегральный социальный статус, который включает факт принятия учения во всей полноте, а не избранные и выдернутые кусочки (если что, простите за мою наивность). Если ты монах традиции тхеравада, как то странно, если ты сохраняешь допустим убежденность в доктрину шуньяты и пытаешься совместить несовместимое, тут то и опасность подобных западных нововведений.

Можно просто четко и ясно обозначить в тексте, что человек разработал собственную авторскую методику. А то человек записывается на ретрит с тхервадинской монахиней, а деле оказывается совершенно другое. Как то не совсем хорошо получается.

Хотя может быть мои бла-бла-бла совершенно на пустом месте, и все замечательно и прекрасно, а я просто тоску нагоняю.

----------

Велеслав (03.07.2012), Топпер- (30.06.2012)

----------


## Тао

> Я не делал вывода что её нет, она как раз есть. в очень разных вариациях.
> "Выпилена" - значит изьята (просто не совсем то слово подобрал), то есть искуственно выделена, с игнором концептуальный дискурса, как это обычно бывает на подобных "внесектарных" мероприятиях.
> 
> Випассана в разных своих вариациях присутствует во всех трех странах.
> Другой момент, что сейчас огромное колличество авторских подходов.
> 
> А в Ваджраяне випассана, кажется называется лха-тонг, хотя могу ошибаться.


Ааа, тогда другое дело. Я Вас неправильно понял. Я слово "выпилить" использую как "уничтожить, убрать"  :Smilie:

----------

Велеслав (03.07.2012), Дмитрий Аверьянов (30.06.2012), Дондог (24.07.2012), Топпер- (30.06.2012)

----------


## Вова Л.

Безотносительно женщины, о которой тема (так как не знаю ее) не вижу ничего невозможного в практике и Тхеравады и Тибетского буддизма. И уж тем более, в том, чтобы иметь учителей из Тхеравады и Ваджраяны. И вполне возможно, что Пальден Шераб оказал на ее практику большое влияние и хотя она потом и поменяла традицию, но продолжает считать его своим учителем. 

Был такой интересный человек - Намгьял Ринпоче звали - канадец по происхождению, стал тхеравадинским монахом, много лет практиковал в этой традиции, потом встретился с 16-м Кармапой и "перешел" в Ваджраяну. В дальнейшем и Кармапа, и Дуджом Ринпоче и многие другие известные учителя подтверждали его реализацию (и сам Кармапа дал ему этот титул - Ринпоче). И учить он продолжал и тхераваде и ваджраяне (Кармапу "не беспокоил факт, что он учил чему-то других"). Судя по рассказам тех, кто его встречал - учитель был совершенно необычайный. Что ж ему нужно было своих тхеравадинских учителей забыть? 

Вобщем, проблемы в том, чтобы иметь и тибетских и тхеравадинских учителей могут быть только у тех, кто считает, что одно из них - не учение Будды. Интересно, что в сравнение приводятся люди, которые "с утра православие практикуют, а вечером дзогчен". Т.е. берется не-буддийское учение и буддийское, но речь-то о Тхераваде и Ваджраяне (не чувствуете неадекватности сравнения, господа ваджраянцы?). 

То что эта женщина продолжает считать Пальден Шераба своим учителем я скорее воспринимаю как плюс. Нет ничего необычного в том, чтобы перейдя к другому учителю (или вообще поменяв традицию) начать изо всех сил поносить своих прежних учителей или даже целую школу буддизма. Примеров на форуме - выше крыши. Гораздо реже встречаются люди, которые умеют быть благодарными тем, кто сделал для них что-то хорошее, даже если дорожки потом и разошлись.

----------

Lungrig (01.07.2012), Vladiimir (07.07.2012), Аньезка (30.06.2012), Дондог (24.07.2012), О-сэл Лхундруб (30.06.2012), Падма Осел (19.10.2012), Цхултрим Тращи (01.07.2012)

----------


## Нико

Я бы не пошла на сей ретрит. Но у каждого - своя воля. И карма.

----------

Топпер- (30.06.2012)

----------


## Дмитрий Аверьянов

Быть благодарным - это замечательно, но зачем свою благодарность интерполировать на практику, которой вы собираетесь обучать людей, которые пришли на ретрит к тхервадинской монахине? Для себя вы можете делать все что угодно, совершенная другая ответственность возникает, когда вы начинаете давать наставления.

----------

Велеслав (03.07.2012), Дондог (24.07.2012), Топпер- (30.06.2012)

----------


## Pedma Kalzang

> Вобщем, проблемы в том, чтобы иметь и тибетских и тхеравадинских учителей могут быть только у тех, кто считает, что одно из них - не учение Будды.


Насколько я понимаю ситуацию, тхеравадины не особо считают, что Ваджраяна имеет какое-либо отношение к буддизму. Горький факт, конечно  :Smilie: , но  вроде это так. (Если моя информация неверна, большая просьба поправить - для меня это будет полезно.) И вот как в данном случае быть? Ты признаешь в качестве своих учителей одного учителя, который true и другого, который с точки зрения твоей нынешней традиции не true. При этом ты позиционируешь себя не просто как некий путешествующий практик, буддолог, а как монах Тхеравады. Мне кажется, что это странно.



> То что эта женщина продолжает считать Пальден Шераба своим учителем я скорее воспринимаю как плюс.


Однозначно и мы с Вами понимаем почему. Однако, что делает человека нашим учителем? Наверно какие-то взаимотношения с ним, обязательства перед ним, какая-то преданность к нему и его наставлениям. Нельзя ведь сказать, что буддийским наставником, в классическом понимании этого слова, является любой, кто хоть чему-то в этой жизни нас обучал.



> поносить своих прежних учителей


Нет, поносить однозначно не нужно. Но и делать акцент на этом тоже странно, потому что это уже твое личное. К тому, чему ты сейчас учишь, к тому, чему ты сейчас следуешь это не имеет никакого отношения. 



> Что ж ему нужно было своих тхеравадинских учителей забыть?


Когда человек из Малой Колесницы переходит в Ваджраяну - я не вижу какой-то особой проблемы, поскольку будучи практиком Ваджраяны ты практикуешь сразу все колесницы. Но когда происходит наоборот и ты продолжаешь совмещать практики, к тебе возникают некоторые вопросы, поскольку Тхеравада в этом плане очень консервативна. Однозначно ведь, что твое ближайшее окружение, последователи Тхеравады, этого всего просто не поймут. Если это какой-то свой путь и свой взгляд на Дхарму, ты сторонник какого-то единого "внеколесницевого" и внесектарного подхода, какой тогда смысл позиционировать себя как монах Тхеравады? Можно просто позиционировать себя как некоего учителя истины и люди все равно будут ходить на твои лекции.

----------

Lungrig (01.07.2012), Велеслав (03.07.2012), Дмитрий Аверьянов (30.06.2012), Дондог (24.07.2012), Топпер- (30.06.2012), Цхултрим Тращи (01.07.2012)

----------


## Zom

> И вот как в данном случае быть?


Да никак не быть. Тхеравадины на ретрит этот не пойдут, а всякие духовные искатели - с удовольствием. Как и на Гоенку, например... Такой же думаю контингент наберётся. А чему она там будет учить - это уже второе дело - страна свободная, что хочу то и ворочу ))

----------

Pedma Kalzang (30.06.2012), Велеслав (03.07.2012), Дмитрий Аверьянов (30.06.2012)

----------


## Вова Л.

> Насколько я понимаю ситуацию, тхеравадины не особо считают, что Ваджраяна имеет какое-либо отношение к буддизму. Горький факт, конечно , но  вроде это так. (Если моя информация неверна, большая просьба поправить - для меня это будет полезно.)


Прошу прощения, меня ввела в заблуждение указанная у Вас в профиле традиция. Я думал, что Вы в данном вопросе придерживаетесь точки зрения Ваджраяны. Если Вы считаете, что Ваджраяна не имеет отношения к буддизму, то контраргументов против Вашей позиции относительно тибетских и ваджраянских учителей у меня нет. 




> И вот как в данном случае быть? Ты признаешь в качестве своих учителей одного учителя, который true и другого, который с точки зрения твоей нынешней традиции не true. При этом ты позиционируешь себя не просто как некий путешествующий практик, буддолог, а как монах Тхеравады. Мне кажется, что это странно.


Полагаю, что серьезные практики вообще не заморачиваются выяснением того, что не имеет отношения к буддизму. Они делают то, что им говорит их учитель и им гораздо важнее то, что имеет отношение к их практике, чем то, что к ней отношения не имеет. Выяснениями занимаются как раз буддологи (ну или личности с болезненной необходимостью быть в чем-то круче остальных).




> Однако, что делает человека нашим учителем? Наверно какие-то взаимотношения с ним, обязательства перед ним, какая-то преданность к нему и его наставлениям. Нельзя ведь сказать, что буддийским наставником, в классическом понимании этого слова, является любой, кто хоть чему-то в этой жизни нас обучал.


Почему Вы считаете, что у этой женщины не было никаких отношений с Пальден Шерабом?




> Нет, поносить однозначно не нужно. Но и делать акцент на этом тоже странно, потому что это уже твое личное. К тому, чему ты сейчас учишь, к тому, чему ты сейчас следуешь это не имеет никакого отношения.


Скорее странным было бы скрывать подобные вещи. Чего тут стесняться не понимаю.




> Но когда происходит наоборот и ты продолжаешь совмещать практики, к тебе возникают некоторые вопросы, поскольку Тхеравада в этом плане очень консервативна. Однозначно ведь, что твое ближайшее окружение, последователи Тхеравады, этого всего просто не поймут. Если это какой-то свой путь и свой взгляд на Дхарму, ты сторонник какого-то единого "внеколесницевого" и внесектарного подхода, какой тогда смысл позиционировать себя как монах Тхеравады? Можно просто позиционировать себя как некоего учителя истины и люди все равно будут ходить на твои лекции.


Как интересно, что из того, что женщина считает своим учителем Пальден Шераба вы сразу вывели ее принадлежность к какому-то "внеколесницевому" подходу. С точки зрения Тхеравады, если уж на то пошло, вообще никаких колесниц нет.

ПС Еще раз подчеркну, что не знаю этой женщины, говорю вобщем.

----------

Vladiimir (07.07.2012), Дондог (24.07.2012)

----------


## Вова Л.

> Я бы не пошла на сей ретрит. Но у каждого - своя воля. И карма.


Я бы тоже (просто из-за того, что не чувствую для себя в этом необходимости). Но и отговаривать никого не стал бы.

----------


## Топпер

> Это те самые внесектарные тхеравадины, о которых мы здесь так долго мечтали


Это уже не тхеравада получается. Титамедха, помнится и изображение кого-то из православных святых на алтарь ставила.

----------

Eugeny (30.06.2012), Kit (30.06.2012), Zom (01.07.2012), Велеслав (03.07.2012), Дмитрий Аверьянов (30.06.2012), Дондог (24.07.2012), Нико (30.06.2012)

----------


## Нико

> Да никак не быть. Тхеравадины на ретрит этот не пойдут, а всякие духовные искатели - с удовольствием. Как и на Гоенку, например... Такой же думаю контингент наберётся. А чему она там будет учить - это уже второе дело - страна свободная, что хочу то и ворочу ))


За оргвзнос.

----------

Велеслав (03.07.2012), Дмитрий Аверьянов (30.06.2012)

----------


## Eugeny

Ребят неужели не видно,это же обычный нью эйдж состриг денег.Классическая ситуация-
1)Ваня получил посвящение в зороастризм,православие,буддизм,культ харе кришна и.т.д
2) Далее Ваня даёт объяву о том,что проводится семинар,великого чувака,который имеет посвящения во все религии,и будет проводить практику и лекцию.
3)Далее приходит толпа шизотериков.
4)Profit!!

----------

Велеслав (03.07.2012)

----------


## Pedma Kalzang

> Я думал, что Вы в данном вопросе придерживаетесь точки зрения Ваджраяны.


А я думал, что при чтении моих сообщений, да и вообще при чтении, Вы как-то более внимательны. Я написал, что тхеравадины не считают Ваджраяну за учение Будды. Это позиция Тхеравады, которая высказывалась неоднократно и на этом форуме. Моя же позиция по данному вопросу очевидна и я не думаю, что надо писать столь очевидные вещи.



> Они делают то, что им говорит их учитель и им гораздо важнее то, что имеет отношение к их практике, чем то, что к ней отношения не имеет.


Нет, если Палден Шераб Ринпоче сказал своей ученице, чтобы она стала тхеравадинкой и именно так принесла пользу всем живым существам, то я абсолютно спокоен и у меня нет никаких вопросов. 



> Почему Вы считаете, что у этой женщины не было никаких отношений с Пальден Шерабом?


Судя по тому, что сейчас она практикует в Тхераваде. Если мы принимаем какого-то человека как Учителя и практикуем под его началом, то появляются совершенно конкретные обязательства, связанные с Учителем, не выполнение которых и оставление которых вряд ли принесет пользу нам и ваджра-мастеру. 



> Скорее странным было бы скрывать подобные вещи.


Никто не предлагает скрывать и утаивать. Просто подобные вещи не несут никакой информационной нагрузки для последователей Тхеравады и их не обязательно упомянать в анонсе к такому мероприятию. К примеру, я ни разу не видел анонса лекций *Топпера* с упоминанием его гелугпинских наставников.



> Как интересно, что из того, что женщина считает своим учителем Пальден Шераба вы сразу вывели ее принадлежность к какому-то "внеколесницевому" подходу.


Очевидно, что если ты практикуешь в Тхераваде, а учителем считаешь наставника Ваджраяны, у тебя какое-то свое понимание Дхармы, нетрадицонное для практика Тхеравады. Кто-то из аджанов считал своими учителями тибетских геше и кхенпо?

----------

Lungrig (01.07.2012), Велеслав (03.07.2012), Топпер- (30.06.2012), Цхултрим Тращи (01.07.2012)

----------


## Eugeny

Кстати тибетцы хотел у вас спросить,знаете ли вы некоего СОНАМ ДЖОРФАЛ РИНПОЧЕ. Просто космоэнергетики приглашают его приводить посвящения,и с человека берут например посвящение в ваджрапани 50000 рублей.И в калачакру и в другие ваши практики он так же посвящает,по огромным ценам.

Его био

----------

Велеслав (03.07.2012), Топпер- (30.06.2012)

----------


## Нико

> Кстати тибетцы хотел у вас спросить,знаете ли вы некоего СОНАМ ДЖОРФАЛ РИНПОЧЕ. Просто космоэнергетики приглашают его приводить посвящения,и с человека берут например посвящение в ваджрапани 50000 рублей.И в калачакру и в другие ваши практики он так же посвящает,по огромным ценам.
> http://cosmoenergy.ru/biografyrinpoche.rus.htm


А где про суммы сказано на сайте? Что-то не увидела.

----------

Велеслав (03.07.2012)

----------


## Топпер

> Ребят неужели не видно,это же обычный нью эйдж состриг денег.Классическая ситуация-
> 1)Ваня получил посвящение в зороастризм,православие,буддизм,культ харе кришна и.т.д
> 2) Далее Ваня даёт объяву о том,что проводится семинар,великого чувака,который имеет посвящения во все религии,и будет проводить практику и лекцию.
> 3)Далее приходит толпа шизотериков.
> 4)Profit!!


К чести сестры Висакхи всё же скажу, что восемь лет (или даже десять) она действительно провела в Бирме в монастыре, у очень хорошего тхеравадинского учителя. И, в общем то, сама в буддизме человек не посторонний. Много правильных вещей говорит.
Т.е. в целом, она не эзотерик или ньюэйджер.

----------

Ersh (02.07.2012), Eugeny (30.06.2012), Kit (30.06.2012), Lungrig (01.07.2012), Pedma Kalzang (30.06.2012), Аминадав (01.07.2012), Велеслав (03.07.2012), Вова Л. (30.06.2012), Джнянаваджра (01.07.2012), Дмитрий Аверьянов (01.07.2012), Дондог (24.07.2012), Нико (30.06.2012), О-сэл Лхундруб (02.07.2012), Тао (01.07.2012), Цхултрим Тращи (01.07.2012)

----------


## Eugeny

> А где про суммы сказано на сайте? Что-то не увидела.


На тибетские посвящения у них была расценка в прошлом году расписана,сейчас пока нет,видимо осенью появится,а на индийские посвящения и на зороастрийские вот расценка
http://cosmoenergy.ru/word/ind_acharya_2012.doc
http://cosmoenergy.ru/word/zoroastrizm_july_2012.doc
И всё в подобном стиле
А вообще вот http://new.cosmoenergy.ru/congress.html

Октябрь 2012
Международная Конференция "Тибетские Посвящения"
Под патронажем Е.П. Сонама Джорфела Ринпоче

    Челябинск (5-7 Октября)
    Ростов-на-Дону (12-14 Октября)
    Москва (19-21 Октября)
    Барнаул 2-4 ноября
    Германия. Франкфурт на Майне 9-11 ноября
    Испания Аликанте 16-18 ноября
    Латвия. Рига 23-25 ноября

----------

Велеслав (03.07.2012), Топпер- (30.06.2012)

----------


## Pedma Kalzang

> посвящение в ваджрапани 50000 рублей.


Ого, можно взять посвящение в кредит  :Smilie:  А если серьезно, то мне кажется, что это чисто космоэнергетический заруб, о котором мастер может даже и не знать. Как правило, все расценки устанавливают организаторы мероприятия, а лама получает лишь то, что ему подносят участники мероприятия и орги, собственно. Все как-то очень добровольно, райдеров специальных нет.

П.С. Кстати, может и в анонсе к данному мероприятию орги намудрили? Если это так, публично готов принести извинения за то, что развел тут борьбу за чистоту учения  :Smilie:  Напомню, что человек я вроде бы адекватный и с радостью выслушаю тех, кто знает по данному вопросу больше меня.

----------

Цхултрим Тращи (01.07.2012)

----------


## Eugeny

И ещё вот такие у них веселости есть 

http://cosmoenergy.ru/tibets4_rus.htm
http://cosmoenergy.ru/tibets8_rus.htm
http://cosmoenergy.ru/tibets_rus.htm
http://cosmoenergy.ru/diamond_rus.htm
http://cosmoenergy.ru/tibets6_rus.htm
http://cosmoenergy.ru/tibets5_rus.htm

----------

Велеслав (03.07.2012)

----------


## Pedma Kalzang

Первое, что бросилось в глаза, по ссылке:



> ГУРУ РИНПОЧЕ - заземляет.


 :Big Grin:  :Big Grin:  :Big Grin:

----------

Велеслав (03.07.2012), Дондог (24.07.2012), О-сэл Лхундруб (02.07.2012), Цхултрим Тращи (01.07.2012)

----------


## Нико

> И ещё вот такие у них веселости есть 
> 
> http://cosmoenergy.ru/tibets4_rus.htm
> http://cosmoenergy.ru/tibets8_rus.htm
> http://cosmoenergy.ru/tibets_rus.htm
> http://cosmoenergy.ru/diamond_rus.htm
> http://cosmoenergy.ru/tibets6_rus.htm
> http://cosmoenergy.ru/tibets5_rus.htm


Ужастный ужас.

----------

Eugeny (30.06.2012), Lungrig (01.07.2012), Pedma Kalzang (30.06.2012), Велеслав (03.07.2012), Дмитрий Аверьянов (01.07.2012), О-сэл Лхундруб (02.07.2012), Топпер- (30.06.2012)

----------


## Eugeny

Космоэнергеты,такие космоэнергетики,даже из религий делают бытовую магию))
Вон даже онкологию пациентам лечат тибетскими мантрами))

----------

Велеслав (03.07.2012), Топпер- (30.06.2012)

----------


## Вова Л.

> А я думал, что при чтении моих сообщений, да и вообще при чтении, Вы как-то более внимательны. Я написал, что тхеравадины не считают Ваджраяну за учение Будды. Это позиция Тхеравады, которая высказывалась неоднократно и на этом форуме. Моя же позиция по данному вопросу очевидна и я не думаю, что надо писать столь очевидные вещи.


Это меня и удивило, зачем выражать свое мнение с позиции Тхеравады, придерживаясь взглядов Ваджраяны?




> Судя по тому, что сейчас она практикует в Тхераваде. Если мы принимаем какого-то человека как Учителя и практикуем под его началом, то появляются совершенно конкретные обязательства, связанные с Учителем, не выполнение которых и оставление которых вряд ли принесет пользу нам и ваджра-мастеру.


Судя по тому, что она сейчас практикует в Тхераваде, предположу, что и Пальден Шераба она считает учителем в тхеравадинском смысле, а не в ваджраянском.

----------

Дондог (24.07.2012), Цхултрим Тращи (01.07.2012)

----------


## Pedma Kalzang

> Это меня и удивило, зачем выражать свое мнение с позиции Тхеравады, придерживаясь взглядов Ваджраяны?


Я глубоко убежден, что лучше правильно практиковать в рамках Тхеравады, чем практиковать что-то непонятное и неопределенное, ведущее, опять же, непонятно куда. Тхеравада - гуд, Ваджраяна - супергуд, микс - без комментариев.



> Вы считаете тибетский буддизм словами Будды? Если так, то не могу понять, что Вас смущает.


Да, но я точно знаю, что в Тхераваде ничего не слышали про Ваджрадхару и тантру.



> Полагаю, что не так много было аджанов, учившихся у тибетских геше.


А почему? Не думаю, что расстояние между странами сыграло здесь какую-то роль...

----------

Велеслав (03.07.2012), Дмитрий Аверьянов (01.07.2012), Дондог (24.07.2012), Топпер- (30.06.2012), Цхултрим Тращи (01.07.2012)

----------


## Аминадав

Здравствуйте, мне хотелось бы прояснить некоторые вещи о сестре Висакхе.

Основной учитель сестры Висакхи - бирманский монах У Теджания. Его поставил учить вместо себя Шве О Мин Саядо, ученик Махаси Саядо.

Висакха и другие российские ученики У Теджания организовывают курс медитации под его руководством под Москвой через неделю.




> Простите за занудство, но она не монахиня. Она силашин. Мирянка, на особом статусе.


Она действительно не бхиккхуни. Однако я не думаю, что в русском языке слова "монах" и "монахиня" должны обязательно обозначать буддийских бхиккху и бхиккхуни. Саманеру, например, тоже можно назвать монахом, - также и те формы женского монашества в буддизме, которые возникли с исчезновением традиции бхиккхуни - шраманери (гецулма), сила-шин (саялай), даса-сил-мата, мейчи, силадхара и т.п. - думаю, можно называть монахинями. Их образ жизни и занятия достаточно точно соответствуют тому, что мы по-русски называем монашеством.




> Даже если человек переходит из ньингмапинской школы в Тхераваду, то все равно что-то такое непонятное получается. То есть, если Палден Шераб действительно твой учитель, то ты: а) как минимум, следуешь его наставлениям


Если я правильно помню, это он ей и посоветовал учиться в Бирме.




> Тхеравадины на ретрит этот не пойдут, а всякие духовные искатели - с удовольствием. Как и на Гоенку, например...


Тхеравадины посещали занятия с сестрой Висакхой, как и курсы Гоенки.

Некоторые ученики Висакхи также принимали временное монашество в монастыре Шве О Мин в Бирме, учились также у её учителя У Теджания, - в том числе и один из твоих знакомых. 

Я не думаю, что ты вправе отрицать то, что они - последователи тхеравады.

----------

Alex (01.07.2012), Alexeiy (02.07.2012), Ittosai (01.07.2012), Pedma Kalzang (01.07.2012), Vladiimir (07.07.2012), Аньезка (01.07.2012), Велеслав (03.07.2012), Вова Л. (01.07.2012), Джнянаваджра (01.07.2012), Дондог (24.07.2012), О-сэл Лхундруб (02.07.2012), Топпер- (01.07.2012), Цхултрим Тращи (02.07.2012)

----------


## Pedma Kalzang

> Если я правильно помню, это он ей и посоветовал учиться в Бирме.


Если это так, тогда у меня больше нет вопросов и я приношу извинения за свой "крестовый поход". Впредь буду знать.
И да, спасибо Вам, что прояснили ситуацию. А то я так бы и сидел со своими тараканами...

----------

Lungrig (01.07.2012), Аминадав (01.07.2012), Велеслав (03.07.2012), Вова Л. (01.07.2012), Джнянаваджра (01.07.2012), О-сэл Лхундруб (02.07.2012), Топпер- (01.07.2012), Цхултрим Тращи (02.07.2012)

----------


## Zom

> Тхеравадины посещали занятия с сестрой Висакхой, как и курсы Гоенки.
> Некоторые ученики Висакхи также принимали временное монашество в монастыре Шве О Мин в Бирме, учились также у её учителя У Теджания, - в том числе и один из твоих знакомых.Я не думаю, что ты вправе отрицать то, что они - последователи тхеравады.


Угу, и при этом, к примеру, она советовала учиться у Падмасамбхавы. Ну как говорится, каждому своё...

PS: Кое-чему учиться можно и у православных старцев .)

----------

Велеслав (03.07.2012), Дондог (24.07.2012)

----------


## Топпер

> Она действительно не бхиккхуни. Однако я не думаю, что в русском языке слова "монах" и "монахиня" должны обязательно обозначать буддийских бхиккху и бхиккхуни. Саманеру, например, тоже можно назвать монахом, - также и те формы женского монашества в буддизме, которые возникли с исчезновением традиции бхиккхуни - шраманери (гецулма), сила-шин (саялай), даса-сил-мата, мейчи, силадхара и т.п. - думаю, можно называть монахинями. Их образ жизни и занятия достаточно точно соответствуют тому, что мы по-русски называем монашеством.


Да, по-русски так можно сказать. Но я написал на всякий случай, дабы незнающие её лично не перепутали. С Титамедхой так уже получалось не раз. Не хотелось повтора.

----------


## Raudex

Я, честно говоря, вообще за то что б убрать из обихода понятие "буддийский монах", ведь есть нормальные привычные слова точно передающие статус "бхиккху , саманера и тд". В крайнем случае, если аудитория левая, как то комментировать, например указывать правильный термин в скобках и тд.
Много очень просторов для спекуляций получается если обобщать. Особливо если в ход идут всякие детали вроде духовных и медитативных достижений, личных взглядов, нравственного облика, речистости и красоты позы при сидении на полу с закрытыми глазами - то есть вещи которые вообще не имеют ничего общего с основой монашьей обязанностью - соблюдением правил. А если это всё ещё эмоционально окрашено - то и вовсе в пору устраивать войнушки всякие нелепые.




> ...Их образ жизни и занятия достаточно точно соответствуют тому, что мы по-русски называем монашеством.


трудно оцениваемая позиция, я вот не могу точно сказать чем занимается сосед монах когда заперается у себя в кути, что там говорить о "мирянах-оценщиках" за тысячи километров от объекта оценивания

----------

Bob (02.07.2012), Велеслав (03.07.2012), Вова Л. (02.07.2012), Дмитрий Аверьянов (02.07.2012), Дондог (24.07.2012), Тао (02.07.2012), Топпер- (02.07.2012), Федор Ф (03.07.2012)

----------


## Ngawang Nyendrak

Здравствуйте,

Объявление писал я, также я собираю деньги за участие в ретрите, я же придумал размер суммы для участия в нём. Поэтому по поводу "сострига денег" и коммерческой формы объявления теперь знаете, на кого наезжать  :Smilie: 

На этой странице ивента на фейсбуке сможете найти фото с ретритного места - очень красивое, чистое и светлое https://www.facebook.com/events/290192771079243/

Кто не успел и хочет зарегистрироваться - ещё можете это сделать.

----------

Аминадав (06.07.2012)

----------


## Ngawang Nyendrak

Если быть ещё более точным - фото места ретрита здесь https://www.facebook.com/media/set/?...0904533&type=1

----------

Топпер- (06.07.2012)

----------


## Raudex

я вот ещё думал уместно ли обращение "сестра" по отношению к тилашин... в среде себе подобных с натяжкой наверное можно, но от мирян как то ухо режет.

----------


## Топпер

> я вот ещё думал уместно ли обращение "сестра" по отношению к тилашин... в среде себе подобных с натяжкой наверное можно, но от мирян как то ухо режет.


Можно "матушка", "преподобная мать".

----------

Дондог (24.07.2012)

----------


## Raudex

> Можно "матушка", "преподобная мать".


эти ваши православные кальки  :Smilie: 
для бхикхуни более менее с натяжкой, но для тилашин "преподобная", "достопочтенная" это пожалуй не по статусу

----------

AlekseyE (06.07.2012), Топпер- (06.07.2012), Цхултрим Тращи (06.07.2012)

----------


## Pema Sonam

> Можно "матушка", "преподобная мать".


Бханте, тогда Вас можно 'батюшкой', 'преподобным отцом' назвать. :Smilie:

----------

Тао (06.07.2012), Топпер- (06.07.2012), Цхултрим Тращи (06.07.2012)

----------


## Топпер

> Бханте, тогда Вас можно 'батюшкой', 'преподобным отцом' назвать.


Преподобным - вполне можно. Я на сайте это слово использую вовсю. Батюшкой тоже.  Ничего криминального в таком обращении нет. Хоть Равом назовите.

----------

Bob (06.07.2012), Raudex (05.02.2020), Алексей Е (06.07.2012), Дондог (24.07.2012)

----------


## Арису Кеншин

> уместно ли обращение "сестра" по отношению к тилашин


Сестра Висакха сама себя называет "сестра Висакха". Мне бы показалось неуместным обращаться иначе. Она такая сестра, и вокруг нее так светло, умиротворенно и дружелюбно, что спорить с ней нет никакого желания. Я бы не смогла.




> Даже если человек переходит из ньингмапинской школы в Тхераваду


И говорит о Ньигме как о своей школе (без "бывшая"). И при этом тхеравадинка.  




> сторонник какого-то единого "внеколесницевого" и внесектарного подхода


Не сестра Висакха. Мне показалось, что ее биография - результат того времени, когда разный буддизм был буддизм. И "вступали" в доступный. Потом уже было больше возможностей, информации и появились сложности выбора, и сложности взаимоотношений выбравших.

В сестре Висакхе увидела искреннего, смелого и решительного практика, и ее смелостью, решимостью и силой духа можно восхищаться. Я не увидела убежденного сторонника "внесектарного" подхода. 

Цитировала без имен, т.к. трэду сто лет в обед, и поезд мог давно уйти. А вот поделиться своим впечатлением от живого контакта показалось нелишним.

P.S. Учителем себя не называет. Называть ее учениками тех, кто вдохновился ее примером и продолжил обучение у буддийских учителей, наверное тоже не стоит. Она их так не называет. Хотя они могут сами себя так называть.

----------

Петр Полянцев (23.12.2012)

----------

